# Como hacer un adaptador 5.1



## hellfalcon (Dic 25, 2006)

Logitech® 5.1 Game Console Adapter 

The Logitech 5.1 Game Console Adapter allows you to connect your PlayStation®2 or Xbox® video game console to a set of Logitech® 5.1 multimedia speakers for awesome, multi-channel sound and intense realism. 

Adapter converts standard stereo RCA plugs to three 1/8” stereo mini plug jack inputs

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2177,CONTENTID=10036

O PLS DEN COMO HAGO ESO PLZ


----------



## randall (Dic 27, 2006)

hola a todos, compadre le digo q estamos en las mismas, desde hace rato estoy buscando lo mismo pero no lo he encontrado. yo lo que queria hacer era convertir de cable coaxial a rca ( creo q es asi o es rf, ya la verdad ni me acuerdo ), pero nadie ha dado respuestas, si alguien tiene algo parecido por favor q lo suba.

muchas gracias.


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 27, 2006)

que tal si bas a una tienda de electronica y le muestras tu proyecto y ellos te diran que fichas y plugs tienen un saludo


----------



## Gonzakpo (Dic 27, 2006)

Yo creo que simplemente deben ser un par de filtros que te separan las diferentes frecuencias de audio "conviertiendolo" a 5.1

Sinceramente, me parece una mentira. Si el audio originalmente esta en estereo, nunca vas a lograr una calidad 5.1 optima (como cuando sale de un DVD player por ejemplo).

Igualmente TIENE que haber circuitos que hagan ese trabajo. Dudo que te queden tan chicos como en la foto, pero seguro que algo encuentras.

Por lo pronto yo ya te encontre algo:
http://sound.whsites.net/project18.htm

Suerte!


----------



## hellfalcon (Dic 28, 2006)

asi fui a una tienda de electronika y le mostre la foto muchos medijeron q no llego aun uno me dijo q no existe eso el muy (censurado) y la foto de donde me invente  bueno ahi sigo buscando ojala alguien encuentre


http://www.amsky.com/~cirkuit/media/surround.html


----------



## palomo (Ene 9, 2007)

perdon estuve fuera del foro un tiempo por fiestas navideñas espero que mi respuesta algo tardia sirva de algo como dice el amigo gonza no es lo optimo pero que te da cierta satisfaccion te lo da, en la pagina que mencionan este circuito si funciona, podran encontrar la explicacion en el post que lleva el titulo "algo sobre el sistema de teatro" creo que ese es el tema, y SI, todo es simulado a partir de señales izquierda y derecha este puede servir para alguien que en su sistema de DVD no tenga las salida de 5.1 canales (actualmente muchos ya lo traen incorporados).

   Ahora de convertir una señal coaxial en RCA esto es imposible sin un decodificador digital, asi que no se quiebren la cabeza buscando algo fuera de esto ya que dicha señal viene codificada.

Atte: Palomo


----------

